# Installing Apple IPAD as radio in truck



## blaze452 (Jun 27, 2010)

Was wondering if anybody could help me out on want components I would need to make this possible. This is the link where I first watched "soundman" install an Ipad in his tacoma.

YouTube - soundman

Also he used the audison bit one, I was wondering if it was possible to use the JBL MS-8?

Thanks all! If you need anymore information I'll give you all I could possibly give


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

blaze452 said:


> Was wondering if anybody could help me out on want components I would need to make this possible. This is the link where I first watched "soundman" install an Ipad in his tacoma.
> 
> YouTube - soundman
> 
> ...


You can use it with an MS-8. All you need is an S/PDIF (ie Toslink or Coax) to analog converter of the quality you choice. IOW a DAC that will work in a car.


----------



## blaze452 (Jun 27, 2010)

I'm not exactly sure what this is, sorry. Could you possibly post a link to what you recommend? It would be much appreciated. thanks!


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

blaze452 said:


> I'm not exactly sure what this is, sorry. Could you possibly post a link to what you recommend? It would be much appreciated. thanks!


Sorry I thought you were asking specifically about _the type _of audio interface the installer in that link used.

If you simply want to connect the iPad to an MS-8 the way you would an iPod to the AUX input of a car's head unit then yes, the iPad will work just fine with the MS-8.

All you need is a Line Out Dock and a 3.5mm headphone jack to stereo left/right "RCA" converter cable. After that you connect it to the MS-8 in the correct fashion and you're set. 

I caution though, this is not as easy as it might sound.


----------



## blaze452 (Jun 27, 2010)

t3sn4f2 said:


> Sorry I thought you asking specifically about the type of audio interface the installer in that link used.
> 
> If you simply want to connect the iPad to an MS-8 the way you would an iPod to the AUX input of a car's head unit then yes, the iPad will work just fine with the MS-8.
> 
> ...


I'm not going to be installing it, I'm most likely going to have John from Handcrafted Car Audio, one of the top 12 rated installers, here in AZ do the install. I'm just trying to figure out everything I need to make the install possible (ie cables, processors, charging etc...) 

I think I would rather use the MS-8 as the processor tho over the Bitone, because it seems more user friendly.

But what I need to figure out is how I can charge it, while playing audio at the same time, and when its installed I want it to be a simple slide in, and its ready to go, I don't want to have to connect a bunch of cables, so basically a custom dock. If you understand what I'm getting at?

I know I'm going to need some type of processor ie. (bit one, MS-8) that's the first step. I think my main thing tho will be finding, or possibly having to build the cable I need for this installation like soundman did?

Other then the cable, the rest should be self explanatory I'm thinking, The MS-8 will process and equalize the sound to the amplifiers, and the amplifiers will power the speakers? Or am I missing something? lol


----------



## blaze452 (Jun 27, 2010)

Basically like how this connects, just slides in, and ready to go

YouTube - davidthefishman's Channel


----------



## blaze452 (Jun 27, 2010)

Anyone have any idea's?


----------



## machinehead (Nov 6, 2005)

I was toying with this idea when the iPad came out, just as an idea not actually to buy one, and the thing that kept holding it back was the lack of usb port. iPad with MS8, I wanted to see what it could do. To me its just a novelty without usb ports. I have a laptop I haven't used in months that I could toss in my car. All I need is a touch screen and usb sound card.

Anyways to help you out  That dock that fishman made is pretty clever. He has always had a great imagination. Its a simple linear actuator. If your installer is as good as you say, send him the you tube link, as it should be pretty easy for him to replicate.

You may need a line driver with the iPad. I'm not sure what the output voltage is and wheter or not it will give you issues with the ms-8 or bit one.


----------



## blaze452 (Jun 27, 2010)

machinehead said:


> I was toying with this idea when the iPad came out, just as an idea not actually to buy one, and the thing that kept holding it back was the lack of usb port. iPad with MS8, I wanted to see what it could do. To me its just a novelty without usb ports. I have a laptop I haven't used in months that I could toss in my car. All I need is a touch screen and usb sound card.
> 
> Anyways to help you out  That dock that fishman made is pretty clever. He has always had a great imagination. Its a simple linear actuator. If your installer is as good as you say, send him the you tube link, as it should be pretty easy for him to replicate.
> 
> You may need a line driver with the iPad. I'm not sure what the output voltage is and wheter or not it will give you issues with the ms-8 or bit one.


What I was interested in knowing was is what the Ipad actually plugs into, like what connector transfers the audio, and charges it at the same time. You get what Im sayin? But that is also good to know! (; Thanks! 

I know the you dont need a line driver for the bit one, but im not sure about the ms-8. Thanks thats a good point, Ill have to look into that


----------



## machinehead (Nov 6, 2005)

The ipad has the same connecter as an ipod. Ever see an ipod snap into a docking station? Same principle here.


----------



## blaze452 (Jun 27, 2010)

Thats what I was thinking, but soundman seemed to be having a problem with this. But your probably right. Thanks!


----------



## FLYONWALL9 (Nov 8, 2009)

I suggest Mitch. 
MJS Gadgets Shop

He makes what your looking for. I'm going to be using one to go from
the IPOD/IPAD plug to tos link. If he doesn't already make it with some
inspiration I'm sure he could.


----------



## blaze452 (Jun 27, 2010)

FLYONWALL9 said:


> I suggest Mitch.
> MJS Gadgets Shop
> 
> He makes what your looking for. I'm going to be using one to go from
> ...


Awesome. Thanks for the link.


----------



## FLYONWALL9 (Nov 8, 2009)

No prob. Mitch is a cool guy to work with. He is to my 
knowledge the only person in the country that is left
working on the SONY XES gear. I will be doing what
your wanting to do with my Xes system and an IPAD
or some other device like it. Mitch did have an inter-
face from IPOD to toslink already made up. He had
a couple of them left over last time I talked to him. 
Keep in mind they aren't cheap but they do work! I
know for the Sony stuff whatever was on the IPOD
display also was on the Sony's display. Now, that
function MAY not hold true with MS8 or BITone, I
don't know. If your not up on all the nomenclature
used with this sort of thing be sure you tell him to
put it in simple English because the guy is VERY
technical! If it can be done he can do it though.

Best of luck.
Scott


----------



## s4turn (Jun 17, 2009)

its a very cool concept to have the iPad in the car, the only thing is, don't they suffer from heat issues? as you would be very weary of having them permanently mounted in the car all day


----------



## blaze452 (Jun 27, 2010)

s4turn said:


> its a very cool concept to have the iPad in the car, the only thing is, don't they suffer from heat issues? as you would be very weary of having them permanently mounted in the car all day


In every install Ive seen they come out, their not permanently installed? so not really. Maybe if you leave it in there alllllll the time which would be stupid


----------



## blaze452 (Jun 27, 2010)

FLYONWALL9 said:


> No prob. Mitch is a cool guy to work with. He is to my
> knowledge the only person in the country that is left
> working on the SONY XES gear. I will be doing what
> your wanting to do with my Xes system and an IPAD
> ...



Haha alright. Well at least I got that step down!


----------



## cheesehead (Mar 20, 2007)

Did you get the ipad installed? If so what are your thoughts?


----------



## mmiller (Mar 7, 2008)

I am interested as well.


----------

